# Dell Precision 690 Computer



## Sun Tzu (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello,

What three fixes or updates does the Flash BIOS update for a Dell Precision 690 computer provide?

I went to dell.com and they only provided me with one answer which is: "Improve OS licensing handling."

If anyone knows about this Dell Precision 690 computer and could give me the other two answers, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 1, 2011)

I looked. That's the only fix that BIOS update does, plus any other updates done in previous BIOS updates.


----------



## gamblingman (Nov 1, 2011)

Why do you want to do a BIOS update? Is there some problem with your computer? If its running fine then leave the BIOS alone. Dell always has a long list of "recommended driver updates", but its not necessary to mess with working drivers. Especially dont mess with BIOS if your computer runs fine.


----------



## Sun Tzu (Nov 1, 2011)

gamblingman said:


> Why do you want to do a BIOS update? Is there some problem with your computer? If its running fine then leave the BIOS alone. Dell always has a long list of "recommended driver updates", but its not necessary to mess with working drivers. Especially dont mess with BIOS if your computer runs fine.



 I'm sorry, I should of made it clear. I'm doing a school homework and I searched online for an answers and with no luck. I looked through this Forums and couldn't find a "Homework Help Thread", so I posted here. I would never mess with BIOS.

I hope someone here know more about Dell Precision 690 computer and could provide me with the other two answers, I, thank you.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sun Tzu said:


> I'm sorry, I should of made it clear. I'm doing a school homework and I searched online for an answers and with no luck. I looked through this Forums and couldn't find a "Homework Help Thread", so I posted here. I would never mess with BIOS.
> 
> I hope someone here know more about Dell Precision 690 computer and could provide me with the other two answers, I, thank you.



We're not a "Homework Help" forum.


----------



## Sun Tzu (Nov 1, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> We're not a "Homework Help" forum.



Well, you guys knows computer stuff more than I do. That is why I came here to seeks for help. I'm not here to seeks for trouble, I'm here to seeks for help and to learn.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well in any case, to answer your question....

If you go through the previous versions, each one has different updates.

Taken from Dell's support site for each version:


> A07:
> The following changes have been made to BIOS rev A06 to create A07:
> 
> 1. Vista SP1 support
> ...





> A06:
> The following changes have been made to BIOS rev A05 to create A06:
> 
> 1. Added support for new processors
> ...





> A05:
> The following changes have been made to BIOS rev A04 to create A05:
> 
> 1. Fixed PCI resource errors
> ...





> A04:
> The following changes have been made to BIOS rev A03 to create A04:
> 
> 1. This update includes critical microcode updates from Intel





> A03:
> 1. Added Support for Vista OS
> 
> 2. Updated Intel(R) Memory Reference Code to Version 1.21
> ...





> A02:
> The following changes have been made to BIOS rev A01 to create A02:
> 
> 1. Added support for Quad-Core Intel(R) Xeon(TM) Processor 5300 series
> ...





> A01:
> The following changes have been made to BIOS rev A00 to create A01:
> 
> 1. Added support for Dual-Core Intel(R) Xeon(TM) Processor 5100 series
> ...





> A00: First Revision


----------



## massahwahl (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the 470 and the bios added dual core support to the board, that probably does not help much but there you go lol.


----------



## Sun Tzu (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you voyagerfan99. Your reply have helped me greatly. 

Thank you massahwahl.


----------

